# Dead space on desktop



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

In the upper left corner of my desktop there is a rectangular block of space in which nothing can be dragged to or selected from. If I drag something to that area I get a "NO" symbol (circle with diagonal line).

The only way I can access that area is if I click the "show desktop" icon, which is really just the far right edge of the taskbar. However, as soon as I use any other program, returning to the desktop results in this block of space being inaccessible again.

What is this "feature" and how can I MDK it?? :banghead:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sorry I don't have an answer for you right out...

Part of the new interface is a feature where, when you hover your mouse in the upper left corner, a popup comes out and shows you what apps are opened and running..

Is that space apparent in the Start Screen as well?


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, no. Nothing shows up when I'm in the top left of the desktop other than my normal icons. It is like some invisible overlay is being presented that is missing active content, or even a window border.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Is that space apparent on the Start Screen as well as the desktop environment?

Could you provide a screen shot?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you referring to Windows 8 (this is the Windows 8 forum but your profile says Windows XP)?

In Windows 8, when the mouse cursor is placed in the upper left corner, the screen will show a mini window of a recently-used app that you can then switch too. Perhaps this feature has become corrupted somehow.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

MPR said:


> Are you referring to Windows 8 (this is the Windows 8 forum but your profile says Windows XP)?
> 
> In Windows 8, when the mouse cursor is placed in the upper left corner, the screen will show a mini window of a recently-used app that you can then switch too. Perhaps this feature has become corrupted somehow.


Yes, Windows 8. I am running several different computers. Windows XP being the oldest.

This installation of Windows 8 is brand new as of yesterday.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Is this "blank" area present on the Desktop or on the Windows 8 tiles screen or both?

If it's a brand-new install and if there's already a problem now would be a good time to do a "refresh." Note that a refresh will remove all Windows 7 Desktop applications that you have installed, so if you have upgraded and opted to keep all programs and settings intact this might be a drastic option.

As less invasive repair attempt would be to press the Windows key and "X" then select the (Command Prompt (Admin) option from the menu and run the command "sfc /scannow."

Do you have any third party Desktop management applications installed? If so, you might try disabling them.

You can find refresh or reset by opining the charms menu, choosing settings, change PC settings, general tab, then scroll down to the bottom. A reset is even more drastic than a refresh and is akin to a "clean" install of Windows 8.


----------

